# I am bad



## Pax_Buster (Apr 2, 2019)

Chipotle folks put all the app items together with the customer names on them. I had 2 deliveries, one for John and one for Tara. I picked up Michelle's food for myself. I am BAD!

Disclaimer: The customer names are fictitious 😉


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Pax_Buster said:


> Chipotle folks put all the app items together with the customer names on them. I had 2 deliveries, one for John and one for Tara. I picked up Michelle's food for myself. I am BAD!
> 
> Disclaimer: The customer names are fictitious &#128521;


You stole food?


----------



## Pax_Buster (Apr 2, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> You stole food?


It was in Palo Alto. You live around there? I hope Michelle is not you &#128556;&#128591;


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Pax_Buster said:


> It was in Palo Alto. You live around there? I hope Michelle is not you &#128556;&#128591;


Tsk tsk... but I guess chipotle probably just made her a new order.

But still stealing is bad &#129320;. I mean it. Dont like this stuff. Get another tsk tsk.


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

Hmpf.
Democrats.


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

Wolfgang Faust said:


> Hmpf.
> Democrats.


Go easy on him. He's getting back at corporate greed &#128521;


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

doyousensehumor said:


> Go easy on him. He's getting back at corporate greed &#128521;


So, if the name was "Bernie"...he wouldn't have swiped it?


----------



## Youburr (Aug 22, 2019)

I wouldn't fret- Michelle was probably not that hungry anyway.


----------



## losiglow (Dec 4, 2018)

Maybe you did her a favor.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Two out of three ain’t bad.


----------



## Youburr (Aug 22, 2019)

The thing that turns me off about Chipotle is that when they swap out the ingredient trays they drip the chafing water all over the other ingredients. I saw that once, experienced a little mouth vomit, and walked out while they were making my food.

Now I only get Chipotle by delivery. PROBLEM SOLVED.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)




----------



## Youburr (Aug 22, 2019)

So hot.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Youburr said:


> So hot.


this one more my type:


----------



## Pax_Buster (Apr 2, 2019)

Whattttttt 😥😥😥 My post was moved from Advice section. It was a legit piece of advice. Bad advice, but still advice


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Pax_Buster said:


> It was in Palo Alto. You live around there? I hope Michelle is not you &#128556;&#128591;


Palo Alto


----------



## Trek Shuffler (Feb 13, 2019)

I like chipotle’s honor system but unfortunately it is idiots like you that will ruin it Just like everything else


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Here's an idea:

How about OP makes a delivery, and uses that money, to buy his OWN food?


----------



## Pax_Buster (Apr 2, 2019)




----------



## Trek Shuffler (Feb 13, 2019)

Just saying it’s people like you are the reason why banks have to chain their pens to the desk


----------



## Pax_Buster (Apr 2, 2019)

Trek Shuffler said:


> Just saying it's people like you are the reason why banks have to chain their pens to the desk


It always made me wonder&#128521;


----------



## UberchickATL (Apr 27, 2018)

Why are you proud of stealing? The driver that was picking up Michelle’s food now has to waste his time trying to find the order, then waiting for them to prepare it again. 

You stole from the restaurant and from the driver. Shame on you.


----------



## Pax_Buster (Apr 2, 2019)

Made $150 and my tummy is full. $20 tip on the last delivery. Time to go home. My dinner was on Chipotle CEO today 😉


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)




----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

Pax_Buster said:


> Made $150 and my tummy is full. $20 tip on the last delivery. Time to go home. My dinner was on Chipotle CEO today &#128521;


Thief in the middle of a global pandemic.

Be proud.


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

Wolfgang Faust said:


> Theif in the middle of a global pandemic.
> 
> Be proud.


Selective outrage.
https://www.thenation.com/article/politics/trump-business-coronavirus-profiteering/


----------



## Trek Shuffler (Feb 13, 2019)

TemptingFate said:


> Selective outrage.
> https://www.thenation.com/article/politics/trump-business-coronavirus-profiteering/


I'm not outraged. There will always be a certain percentage of the population that will ruin things for everyone else. Just a fact of life.


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

Wolfgang Faust said:


> So, if the name was "Bernie"...he wouldn't have swiped it?


God no. That goes in the trash :whistling:


Uberdriver2710 said:


>


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

TemptingFate said:


> Selective outrage.
> https://www.thenation.com/article/politics/trump-business-coronavirus-profiteering/


Baahahahaa. Consistent drivel on your end, Little Girl-Man.


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

Wolfgang Faust said:


> Baahahahaa. Consistent drivel on your end, Little Girl-Man.


Typical inarticulate ad hominem response of a Trump supporter.


----------



## Pax_Buster (Apr 2, 2019)

Relax folks! Shit goes wrong, it is a stressful job. Accidents happen. Yesterday a burger went missing accidently. Probably a homeless took it away when I left my car door open, if you know what I mean 😉 I reported it to DoorDash. My professionalism was appreciated.
So relax!


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

Trek Shuffler said:


> I'm not outraged. There will always be a certain percentage of the population that will ruin things for everyone else. Just a fact of life.


I'm not outraged either, I'm disgusted.
How anyone approves of this clown stealing food is beyond me...even more incredible is this buffoon bragging about it on the internet.


----------



## Pax_Buster (Apr 2, 2019)

I am not bragging. I am bad. Sorry!

You call me a thief, but not clown or buffoon. Please &#128521;


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

I dunno about bad more like ghetto


----------



## Immoralized (Nov 7, 2017)

Wolfgang Faust said:


> I'm not outraged either, I'm disgusted.
> How anyone approves of this clown stealing food is beyond me...even more incredible is this buffoon bragging about it on the internet.


We can only hope someone steals from him as well and call it petty theft :redface: then say greater thieves exist in the world to justify it.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Pax_Buster said:


> Chipotle folks put all the app items together with the customer names on them. I had 2 deliveries, one for John and one for Tara. I picked up Michelle's food for myself. I am BAD!
> 
> Disclaimer: The customer names are fictitious &#128521;


practicing for Living in Van by the River ?


----------



## Pax_Buster (Apr 2, 2019)

tohunt4me said:


> practicing for Living in Van by the River ?


☺


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

Pax_Buster said:


> I am not bragging. I am bad. Sorry!
> 
> You call me a thief, but not clown or buffoon. Please &#128521;
> 
> View attachment 443494


Howza bout "Sewer Roach From Hell"?


----------



## Pax_Buster (Apr 2, 2019)

Wolfgang Faust said:


> Howza bout "Sewer Roach From Hell"?


You will send me to hell for accidently eating somebody's food? &#128521;


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

Immoralized said:


> We can only hope someone steals from him as well and call it petty theft :redface: then say greater thieves exist in the world to justify it.


Captain Karma will visit it.



Pax_Buster said:


> You will send me to hell for accidently eating somebody's food? &#128521;


You're just going home.

I'm pissed at myself, posting advice when you were going homeless.

No good deed goes unpunished.


----------



## Immoralized (Nov 7, 2017)

Wolfgang Faust said:


> Captain Karma will visit it.
> 
> 
> You're just going home.
> ...


The universe always have a way to balance things out fairly :thumbup: That the good thing about it and the bad thing about it.


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

Pax_Buster said:


> Chipotle folks put all the app items together with the customer names on them. I had 2 deliveries, one for John and one for Tara. I picked up Michelle's food for myself. I am BAD!
> 
> Disclaimer: The customer names are fictitious &#128521;


As long as you weren't driving around for no reason, it's fine.  


Wolfgang Faust said:


> So, if the name was "Bernie"...he wouldn't have swiped it?





Uberdriver2710 said:


> How about OP makes a delivery, and uses that money, to buy his OWN food?


The 1% should pay for it.
CHIPOTLE FOR ALL!!


Youburr said:


> The thing that turns me off about Chipotle is that when they swap out the ingredient trays they drip the chafing water all over the other ingredients. I saw that once, experienced a little mouth vomit, and walked out while they were making my food.


Chipotle made me sick once.

Chipotle - 1
Covid19 - 0


----------



## Pax_Buster (Apr 2, 2019)

@Mkang14 told me to apologize to everybody. Sorry. And sorry Michelle, for snatching your food. Homeless driver was hungry &#129316;&#128549; Please forgive me!


----------



## Pax_Buster (Apr 2, 2019)

Never mind.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

I would be pissed.&#129325;

I order doordash. If I see any sign that my precious food has been tampered with, I will report. Hopefully you dont get me as a customer &#129300;

*oh dear.








*


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

I deliver pizza.
Bartenders " DRINK THE MISTAKES".

We Eat the Mistakes.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

I've got a song for any situation:


----------



## nonononodrivethru (Mar 25, 2019)

We do well enough to not steal food. Deliver a burrito, buy a burrito.


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

I'm still waiting for the XXX...


----------



## BigJohn (Jan 27, 2016)

So Pax_Buster, you are the A-Hole causing the rest of us problems.


----------



## BigJohn (Jan 27, 2016)

Pax_Buster said:


> Chipotle folks put all the app items together with the customer names on them. I had 2 deliveries, one for John and one for Tara. I picked up Michelle's food for myself. I am BAD!
> 
> Disclaimer: The customer names are fictitious &#128521;


Are you a troll, or just a plain old asshole?


----------



## Legalizeit0 (Jul 26, 2017)

Pax_Buster said:


> You will send me to hell for accidently eating somebody's food? &#128521;


Didn't Eminem have a song about somebody accidentally screwing his girlfriend?

you didn't accidentally eat someone's food. The only way you should be eating is if you placed an order and paid for it.

I know there is a percentage of people that think stealing is OK, because they are just getting back at the man. There are a percentage of people that think rape is OK, that feel murder is justified.

as a thief, do you ever ask yourself just how far on the scumbag scale you're willing to go?


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

doyousensehumor said:


>


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Mkang14 said:


> Tsk tsk... but I guess chipotle probably just made her a new order.
> 
> But still stealing is bad &#129320;. I mean it. Dont like this stuff. Get another tsk tsk.


Very well stated.
&#128077;



Pax_Buster said:


> Chipotle folks put all the app items together with the customer names on them. I had 2 deliveries, one for John and one for Tara. I picked up Michelle's food for myself. I am BAD!
> 
> Disclaimer: The customer names are fictitious &#128521;


Certainly nothing to brag about. Most folks who engage in theft, petty or otherwise, are lower class and uneducated.

Man up.


----------



## BuberDriver (Feb 2, 2016)

BigJohn said:


> So Pax_Buster, you are the A-Hole causing the rest of us problems.


Don't worry, his post titled "Deactivated for no reason after 4 years 12,000 rides and 4.92 rating" will be coming soon


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

Instead of stealing the chips and salsa, use you’re (choir singing$) brain to buy all you want..you may be smart somewhere in there, but goal focused you are not I’ve noticed this PRE-Covid lol 😂

BTW most here are here to Christian your dumpster as a homeless person, don’t listen to these scum, and FFS don’t praise them lol... They get off on it, apparently.

Best of luck...


----------



## BigJohn (Jan 27, 2016)

BuberDriver said:


> Don't worry, his post titled "Deactivated for no reason after 4 years 12,000 rides and 4.92 rating" will be coming soon


*ROFLMAO *&#129315;

You almost made me spit out my coffee.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)




----------



## Ubertool (Jan 24, 2020)

MiamiKid said:


> Very well stated.
> &#128077;
> 
> 
> ...


Lmao , it's folks that are so entitled that are the biggest thieves .


----------



## Pax_Buster (Apr 2, 2019)

BuberDriver said:


> Don't worry, his post titled "Deactivated for no reason after 4 years 12,000 rides and 4.92 rating" will be coming soon


20,400+ trips, 44 months, 4.91 Uber, 5.0 Lyft, and still active on both platforms &#128521;


----------



## Pax_Buster (Apr 2, 2019)

Another Uber Driver said:


> View attachment 443769


&#128526;&#128170; Today I am feeling like having a Five Guys cheeseburger for dinner &#129316;&#128521;


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Trek Shuffler said:


> Just saying it's people like you are the reason why banks have to chain their pens to the desk


Those pens suck anyway.


----------



## Pax_Buster (Apr 2, 2019)

Relaxy folks! I will do one extra extra delivery to earn $$$ to pay for the Cheeseburger. I am a good guy now. @Mkang14 changed my life &#128591;


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Pax_Buster said:


> Relaxy folks! I will do one extra extra delivery to earn $$$ to pay for the Cheeseburger. I am a good guy now. @Mkang14 changed my life &#128591;


I'm very wisdomess


----------



## Pax_Buster (Apr 2, 2019)

But I shit you not. Nothing beats eating somebody else's food 🤤


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

Pax_Buster said:


> Relaxy folks! I will do one extra extra delivery to earn $$$ to pay for the Cheeseburger. I am a good guy now. @Mkang14 changed my life &#128591;


Change that probably will only last until your next gut hunger hits........

Further proof for every PAXHole riding around, there are 2 Uber dicks out there......


----------



## Tenderloin (Sep 5, 2016)

Pax_Buster said:


> But I shit you not. Nothing beats eating somebody else's food &#129316;


dont forget to leave this forum once you get deactivated. thanks


----------



## KevinJohnson (Mar 23, 2020)

Wouldn't it be funny if you open the stolen food and it turns out to be tofu. 


I'm probably gonna piss off the tofu lovers.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Ubertool said:


> Lmao , it's folks that are so entitled that are the biggest thieves .


Very, very wrong. The folks locked up in jails, and prisons as they should be, are the real lower classed crooks.

NOT the professional class.


----------



## Ubertool (Jan 24, 2020)

Glad I took you off ignore , everyone , including me loves a good train wreck



DriverMark said:


> Change that probably will only last until your next gut hunger hits........
> 
> Further proof for every PAXHole riding around, there are 2 Uber dicks out there......


Funny you say that as all people , men or women are "dicks" in all sorts of ways . Some like to be "dicks" by disagreeing and exclaiming "I'm" right , your "wrong" . See I'm a "dick" too, everyone's a "dick " . Wow , now I feel good about myself cause someone else is a "dick".


----------



## sd1303 (Nov 11, 2015)

Pax_Buster said:


> But I shit you not. Nothing beats eating somebody else's food &#129316;


It probably had a booger in it. I hear Michelle is kind of a ***** to the Chipotle staff.


----------



## Ubertool (Jan 24, 2020)

Free boogers for everyone ( in my deepest Oprah voice , you get a booger , she gets a booger , everyone gets a booger😁


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)




----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

Ubertool said:


> Glad I took you off ignore , everyone , including me loves a good train wreck
> 
> 
> Funny you say that as all people , men or women are "dicks" in all sorts of ways . Some like to be "dicks" by disagreeing and exclaiming "I'm" right , your "wrong" . See I'm a "dick" too, everyone's a "dick " . Wow , now I feel good about myself cause someone else is a "dick".


My wife called me a dick yesterday........ or maybe she wanted some..... or maybe I thought she wanted some but was calling me a dick for thinking she wanted some...... damn, it's so confusing......

One thing not confusing, stealing food is a dick move.......


----------



## Pax_Buster (Apr 2, 2019)

&#129316;&#129316;&#129316;


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Pax_Buster said:


> &#129316;&#129316;&#129316;
> 
> View attachment 443837


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

What would @Pax_Buster do? &#129300;


----------



## Ubertool (Jan 24, 2020)

DriverMark said:


> My wife called me a dick yesterday........ or maybe she wanted some..... or maybe I thought she wanted some but was calling me a dick for thinking she wanted some...... damn, it's so confusing......
> 
> One thing not confusing, stealing food is a dick move.......


What if Op repurposed the food and gave it to a homeless person? Who cares if he takes some food , everyone's so high and mighty about some food that he may or may not have stolen , sure no one on this board embellishes their actions.

Everybody's a dick to someone .


----------



## Solid 5 (Aug 24, 2018)

My question is, why are all you members feeding this ignorant troll?


----------



## Ubertool (Jan 24, 2020)

Solid 5 said:


> My question is, why are all you members feeding this ignorant troll?


Stop crying , this is not the worst thing going on in this world right now


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

Solid 5 said:


> My question is, why are all you members feeding this ignorant troll?


It's entertaining......



Ubertool said:


> What if Op repurposed the food and gave it to a homeless person?


Stealing is stealing.......


----------



## Ubertool (Jan 24, 2020)

DriverMark said:


> It's entertaining......
> 
> Stealing is stealing.......


Ok . Thanks dad



doyousensehumor said:


> What would @pax_do? &#129300;
> View attachment 443849


When my wife sends me for fries , and I take some before I get home and she doesn't know does that make me a thief? What she doesn't know won't hurt her, I love me some fries


----------



## Solid 5 (Aug 24, 2018)

Ubertool said:


> Stop crying , this is not the worst thing going on in this world right now


That's correct, you have the lock on that description


----------



## Pax_Buster (Apr 2, 2019)

It is not just the food guys, it is the fun that when you're eating somebody else's food. It's like ****ing a married woman 🤤😉


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

I don't know why people are calling @Pax_Buster a troll when it's clear that he's a true rebel, a modern day outlaw with no concern for our society's standards and mores. He's a person of rare tastes.


----------



## BigBadDriver (Sep 12, 2017)

Wolfgang Faust said:


> Baahahahaa. Consistent drivel on your end, Little Girl-Man.


Leave the fat chick alone!!!


----------



## Pax_Buster (Apr 2, 2019)

Used my own $$$ to buy a cheap stinking burrito &#128549;.

#Homeless lives matter
#Putin 2020

Look &#128525;&#129316;


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

@Pax_Buster The biggest thing I disagree with you on is your budding authoritarian streak. &#128559;


----------



## Pax_Buster (Apr 2, 2019)

waldowainthrop said:


> @Pax_Buster The biggest thing I disagree with you on is your budding authoritarian streak. &#128559;


Democracy in our country is a joke. You can make any piece of shit a President if you're willing to spend enough money. And that president doesn't have power anyways. He is in the pockets of the corporations, all politicians are in the pockets of corporations.

We need a tough and sincere guy on the top who would send all these politicians on exile. Exile to where? To the moon &#128521;&#128640;&#127770;


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Solid 5 said:


> My question is, why are all you members feeding this ignorant troll?











is joke mang....haz fun!

who knows, if it's real or not?


----------



## nurburgringsf (Aug 26, 2016)

Mkang14 said:


> I would be pissed.&#129325;
> 
> I order doordash. If I see any sign that my precious food has been tampered with, I will report. Hopefully you dont get me as a customer &#129300;
> 
> ...


You'd be surprised how often delivery drivers drop food as theyre carrying it towards the customer. The worst are brown bags. Either the top part rips off and the food splatters on the ground and soup/sauce spills all over the cement or the bottom rips open due to food/sauce leakage.

About the food/sauce leakage, never ever put the food on the front passenger seat.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

KevinJohnson said:


> Wouldn't it be funny if you open the stolen food and it turns out to be tofu.


"To-Fu"........is that not some kind of earthy-krunchy, no-nookie-kookie, veggie-wedgie, SJW Martial Arts?


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

If you want to mess with the customer, @Pax_Buster, there is a way to do it passive aggressively...

Pickup at Canes chicken... 32oz Sprite, a bunch of chicken, and 21 ounces of canes sauce:

Me: Damn that's a lot of sauce!
Cashier chick: "Haha yeah it is."
Me: You know, I kinda wanna **** with them. &#128520;
Cashier: "Hehehe, don't be mean!"
Me: Can you get me a 2nd straw?
*cashier gets me a 2nd straw.*
Me: And a drink carrier?

I load the soda and cup of sauce (which looks like a shake) into carrier with 2 straws.

5 mins later, I deliver it to customer with a smile.

@Mkang14, I wonder if you would approve? &#129300;


----------



## Asificarewhatyoudontthink (Jul 6, 2017)

Trek Shuffler said:


> Just saying it's people like you are the reason why banks have to chain their pens to the desk


**** the banks.
They used to supply pens with their company logo addresses and phone numbers on them.
it was a form of marketing.
The day they decided the customers weren't worth the investment they started to head
in the direction that eventually created the atmosphere that gave us Wells Fargo "what, you 
didn't even know about the account insurance(whatever) they opened in your name and you do all your banking 
online so what were they doing just rolling through accounts that were created at that branch?"


----------



## Jamie Vegas (May 14, 2017)

Pax_Buster said:


> Chipotle folks put all the app items together with the customer names on them. I had 2 deliveries, one for John and one for Tara. I picked up Michelle's food for myself. I am BAD!
> 
> Disclaimer: The customer names are fictitious &#128521;


Only if I'm hungry


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Pax_Buster said:


> Chipotle folks put all the app items together with the customer names on them. I had 2 deliveries, one for John and one for Tara. I picked up Michelle's food for myself. I am BAD!
> 
> Disclaimer: The customer names are fictitious &#128521;


I think there's probably a lot of that going on. Several places here just have the bags sitting on a shelf and let you look for yours. You wouldn't even need to HAVE an order to walk in and take one.


----------



## sd1303 (Nov 11, 2015)

Pax_Buster said:


> It's like @@@@ing a married woman &#129316;&#128521;


Keyboard warrior.


----------



## LetsBeSmart (Mar 12, 2020)

Pax_Buster said:


> Chipotle folks put all the app items together with the customer names on them. I had 2 deliveries, one for John and one for Tara. I picked up Michelle's food for myself. I am BAD!
> 
> Disclaimer: The customer names are fictitious &#128521;


I only did around 20 deliveries and gave it up because cash wasn't worth it, one day I had a believe it or not a court house delivery with all the security and all that, these fat ass cops ordered the worst food ever and I gave them the option to come outside and they failed so I tried to eat some of this garbage, but couldn't McDonalds crap. Wasn't even worth it even after food.


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

Pax_Buster said:


> But I shit you not. Nothing beats eating somebody else's food &#129316;


One of the perks of being a delivery driver is getting occasional unexpected free meals


----------



## jcarrolld (Aug 25, 2016)

BigJohn said:


> Are you a troll, or just a plain old @@@@@@@?


Both


----------



## PaysTheLightBill (Mar 18, 2020)

Wolfgang Faust said:


> Hmpf.
> Democrats.


You know it.


----------



## runneo (Jan 23, 2020)




----------



## Pax_Buster (Apr 2, 2019)

&#129316;&#129316;&#129316;
@Mkang14 says don't do it &#128549;&#128549;&#128549;


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Pax_Buster said:


> &#129316;&#129316;&#129316;
> @Mkang14 says don't do it &#128549;&#128549;&#128549;
> 
> View attachment 444941


Craving Indian food so bad &#128549;.

To buy, not steal &#128514;.


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

runneo said:


> View attachment 444936


Oddly I find that kind of hot.


----------



## Pax_Buster (Apr 2, 2019)

&#128545;&#129316;&#128148;&#128549;


----------



## Ballard_Driver (Jan 10, 2016)

Pax_Buster said:


> &#128545;&#129316;&#128148;&#128549;
> 
> View attachment 444984


LOLz

Maybe drivers should just do this every time!

I can understand how not everybody drops a $10 tip on a $15 order or whatever... But people who don't even throw down $1 or $2 on a modest order... Or a $5 spot on a big ass order... WTF is wrong with them. I didn't even know such shitty people could exist in the world before I started doing RS a few years back. I don't understand how people can be so crappy.


----------



## Solid 5 (Aug 24, 2018)

Ballard_Driver said:


> LOLz
> 
> Maybe drivers should just do this every time!
> 
> I can understand how not everybody drops a $10 tip on a $15 order or whatever... But people who don't even throw down $1 or $2 on a modest order... Or a $5 spot on a big ass order... WTF is wrong with them. I didn't even know such shitty people could exist in the world before I started doing RS a few years back. I don't understand how people can be so crappy.


Spend a whole bunch of time working in the restaurant industry and you'll see the answer to your question


----------



## KingTravisHasNoClothes (Jun 11, 2015)

It’s just my opinion, but it ain’t stolen if you know where it is. 🤡 👀


----------

